
Ask HN: Any GOOD iPad HN Reader? - EwanG
I'd ideally like Alien Blue the HN edition, but I gather we'll seen an Android version before we see an HN one. I have tried loading in Flipbook, but that gets the articles without the comments. Is the problem that the HN API isn't as rich as the one for Reddit, or... ?
======
chubs
I've made one, it's on the app store for free, as well as open source on
github, feel free to fork and improve it:

<https://github.com/chrishulbert/HackerNewsReader>

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
reader/id45751901...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
reader/id457519010?ls=1&mt=8)

------
xtacy
<http://hn.gethifi.com/>

This website is really snappy and FAST on iPad. Plus, favicons on URL
submissions is a nice touch!

~~~
qx24b
The only problem I have had with this (on iphone) is that the api they use is
throttled (because hackernews will ban ips who use the site too much (see:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/robots.txt>)

I don't think we'll get to see anything like alien blue until hacker news can
return something like json in addition to html.

------
Zev
There is no API for Hacker News. There's <http://api.ihackernews.com/>, which
is unofficial and based on screen scraping, and doing the screen-scraping
yourself.

------
kerryfalk
When I open up my iPad and want to read sites like HN I've found Flipboard to
be really good. Great interface.

<http://flipboard.com/>

------
airjrdn
Saw this one awhile back. <http://ihackernews.com/>

------
freemarketteddy
I submitted my iOS Universal app for Hacker News to the app store for review
today.It should hopefully be released next week.

Here are some iPad Screenshots u can look at.
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/68420544@N03/>

